# Nw river



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

So was up here and decided to bring the fishing gear. Went down to a few deeper holes I know about and decided to drift some beads under a bob. Was pleasantly surprised to hook a few steel and even some early kang's. Had alot of fun playing with these fish, unfortunately I didn't land a single fish as I was planning on trying for trout (6lb main, 4lb floro leader). Did however get to break in a few new fly rods ( a sage, temple forks and a redington)... my daughter had a absolute blast reeling in a little sucker that I hooked, she thought it was moby dick. Tight lines all 

Burgundy


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Young kids don't know the difference between fish. They just know it's fun! I can't wait for grandma and I to get the granddaughter hooked into a fish.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I luv fishing with my daughter. Shes my little princess. Wife tells me all the time I'm wrapped around her little finger, wouldn't have it any other way!!


----------



## seabass810 (Apr 2, 2010)

What the heck are the kings doing in there already. Is it normal this early


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

seabass810 said:


> What the heck are the kings doing in there already. Is it normal this early




I used to go fishing in the NW part of the State right around my birthday, every year - June 3rd. There were always Kings in at least a couple rivers I would visit. Not big numbers, and you could only land one here-and-there, cuz they tore you up.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> I used to go fishing in the NW part of the State right around my birthday, every year - June 3rd. There were always Kings in at least a couple rivers I would visit. Not big numbers, and you could only land one here-and-there, cuz they tore you up.


I certainty was owned lol


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

seabass810 said:


> What the heck are the kings doing in there already. Is it normal this early


Yes its normal. There aren't a ton of them around, but ones and two's.. every once in awhile u can find a deep pool with shade and it will hold a few more. But once u hook one of them they split and that's in for that hole. It is nice to fish with no one else on the river, very quiet and peaceful!


----------



## Clum (May 11, 2015)

The cost of fighting an early King is 5 dollars in lures each hook up.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Clum said:


> The cost of fighting an early King is 5 dollars in lures each hook up.


What's up man.. long time no talk. Yeah I lost a few custom floats I just bought and some blood dot beads. Was still fun, and of course as I switched line and heavier rod I didnt hook as much. Oh well still had


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Kings are in!! Kings are in!! Get up there now! Kang season is underway


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I only fished the early Kings one time on a NW stream this time of year. Once I saw the fish and the log jams I realized no way would I land one on typical steelhead gear.
I figure the only way guys could even hold onto one and land it would be heavy tackle like the snagging days. I was not desperate to catch one that way so I went back to open water fishing.
They sure are nice looking when they are fresh in skinny water.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Was up in that area again this week camping with the fam. Hit the same spots as last time and got the big goose egg. Tried another river a bit south and had a pike on for a few secs and that was all she wrote. Did end up buying a custom made 9', 12 weight fly rod.. cant wait to try that out. Will be home for a week or so and then headed out for a 2 week trip. Will be going to a few spots that normally hold early kang's, fingers crossed. Tight lines all 

Burgundy


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Will be up on that side next wee fir a few days and then headed to up. Think I may try for kings and then some atlantics. Fingers crossed


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

I still havent tried for atlantics definatly next species on my to do list


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Thinking of hitting the tubes in Sue Saint Marie


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Here now, goose egg so far. Will report back


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Well after spending some time up north I unfortunately pulled a big goose egg. I did catch some creek chubs but I'm not counting that. Will be back up in about a month to hit it hard. The last 2 days I was there the wind was screaming so its possible fish could have moved in. Gl all


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Well after spending some time up north I unfortunately pulled a big goose egg. I did catch some creek chubs but I'm not counting that. Will be back up in about a month to hit it hard. The last 2 days I was there the wind was screaming so its possible fish could have moved in. Gl all


Bummer, chubs are better than nothing though.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

tincanary said:


> Bummer, chubs are better than nothing though.


a creek chub is worth -10 trout caught. I've got 18 browns this year, but 2 creek chubs, therefore I'm at -2 trout caught....at least, that is the rule we used for roundtail chubs (creek chubs' bigger, stinker, more annoying, 'threatened' cousin) in the rivers out west.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Well after spending some time up north I unfortunately pulled a big goose egg. I did catch some creek chubs but I'm not counting that. Will be back up in about a month to hit it hard. The last 2 days I was there the wind was screaming so its possible fish could have moved in. Gl all


Year after year of camping the little I lost that motivation chasing em early. Very, very hit in miss on average, Really just went to camp, enjoy woods. If fish came out to play then cool, and my landing ratio, well not good. Now in days if I’m in town I check it out and might fish if time allows other than that come august things start looking better, and so is my motivation. I’ve only pier fished twice with zero success but something that I’d like to try and do more often than twice. It’s always good to have other options, especially early mid august when bite isn’t as dependable as end of month.


----------

